# Heartworm Preventative for Cats



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Today I took my new kitten to a new vet for a wellness checkup. She is an indoor cat and they recommended Frontline and Heartguard. I do give Frontline to Brady, but I have never used flea preventative on any of my cats. They are indoors. None of my pets in over 30 years have ever had fleas. Now there are pushing heartworm preventative. 

My former vet was actually allowinng you to go longer on the vacines for cats if they were totally indoors, except rabies.

Anybody else use it on their cats? I just hate all these drugs we are giving them. They also offered me a feline version of bordatella too?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

My dad uses Hartz (I wouldn't recommend for dogs, but it seems to work on the cat) flea preventative on his cat (inside and outside). Seems to work-has yet to find a tick or flea on him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

When I had my kitten a few years back, I did put flea control on him (Advantage I think?) even though he was a strictly indoor cat. I did not use HW meds on him though. He got vaccinated for Rabies only, after his initial kitten vax.

My cat growing up was an indoor cat all her life and was never on any flea or HW meds whatsoever. Nor did she ever see a vet or get annual shots as she was absolutely terrified to leave the house and never got sick except when she got Leukemia at the end. 

I think for a strictly indoor cat, that stuff is unnecessary, although with other pets in the house that may be more an issue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have an opinion on giving hw preventative to cats, except that I don't give it to my own cat. Here is the American Heartworm Society info on hw disease in cats:

http://www.heartwormsociety.org/article_1142.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I give my cats flea preventative. Only because one of my cats is highly allergic to fleas and if she gets one bite it turns into a big mess with her chewing her fur and then spreads. Even though they dont go outside, the dogs do and they can carry the fleas in. And being on meds the fleas might jump off and go to the cat. But I only use it around 4 times a year. But dont use the heartworm meds on them. 

My vet also has cut down on the shots too for older cats and dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Being a new vet, I was not quite sure they were just trying to SELL me stuff or if maybe my old vet was out of touch.

Thanks!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the rabies requirement is because there is a law about that (I think???). I know fleas could possibly jump on your pant leg and then come in with you and then jump on the cat. Or, a mosquito could fly in when you open the door and bite your cat.
But, certainly the risk of these things happening is much less than the likelihood of an outdoor animal being bitten by fleas or mosquitoes or eating rodents with parasites.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Bock said:


> My dad uses Hartz (I wouldn't recommend for dogs, but it seems to work on the cat) flea preventative on his cat (inside and outside). Seems to work-has yet to find a tick or flea on him.



Please please please don't use Hartz on any animal. Tell your dad. It will kill him. My brother used it on his cat and he's dead. When he called Hartz they immediately transferred him to a lawyer who they have just for these cases and offered to pay all vet bills. If you google hartz kills there are soooo many websites about it. Its toxic and no matter what people do they can't get it off the shelves.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My cats are strictly indoor but I give them heartorm and flea meds. We have seen a rise in cats at the clinic that get heartworm. I give the new Advantage Multi for cats - it covers fleas, heartworm and some parasites.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My cat is 13 y.o., outdoors 100% of the time spring, summer & fall. I started Frontline last year due to a bad flea year. This year as well (per vet's recommendation). He's never been on heartworm preventive. I've never even heard of heartworm preventive for cats.

He's healthy as a horse, never been sick a day in his life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Vet has never prescribed HW meds for my cats. They're both 14 now and have been in the same Vet's care since their birth. I've also known him 26 years now. I'm going to have to ask about this. We do use Frontline on them. I think I do remember a conversation about cats getting HW and their being no treatment??? Hmmm...I hate when this happens., but I do remember the younger Vet telling me cats don't get Lyme disease. I think...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though I know there are dog fleas and cat fleas and I guess each flea prefers its own host, I just bought some Frontline Plus for my inside cat (who about 3X year escapes from the house) because Brooks just started getting fleas and I don't want them to jump on the cat (even though he has never had fleas before-he just stays inside). I periodically give my indoor cat the yellow liquid wormer my vet gives me for him. The vet says using it won't hurt the cat any way even if he doesn't have worms.
I don't give heartworm stuff to my inside cat but do treat Brooks for heartworms and other worms


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd recommend Revolution. It's flea, tick and worm.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have 4 indoor cats. They never go outside. We have never used heartworm preventative on them before and have never had any problems, but we do use flea prevention on them just because our dogs spend a lot of time outside in the warmer months and there's always the chance that they could bring fleas into the house with them and pass them onto the cats, but we have been lucky and have never run into flea problems before. I'm hoping that it will stay that way.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I learned in class, heartworm is extremely rare in cats. Its good to keep them on flea preventative since your dogs do go outside and could potentially bring one or two in on them and they could jump onto the cats. Fleas can transmit tapeworms which my cats have gotten a few times even though they too, are indoor only. 

I'll double check my notes from class and update if I find better info.


----------

